# Mount a FTP share in local file system



## adripillo (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello, I am trying to mount a FTP share on my system. So I Installed sysutils/fusefs-curlftpfs, edited /etc/rc.conf and added 
	
	



```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```

Then `curlftpfs [url=ftp://user:pass@ftp.myserver.com]ftp://user:pass@ftp.myserver.com[/url] /mnt/servname`

No error, and it seems it mounted well, since when I write `mount` I can see it mounted on my system. The problem is that when I go inside the mounted folder, using console or MC, I see the folder empty, no folders or files inside. I wonder why? *B*ecause if I use the normal `ftp` command to connect I can see all the content.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2014)

On what version of FreeBSD? FreeBSD 10.0 has a built-in FUSE, while the older versions require sysutils/fusefs-kmod.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 15, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> On what version of FreeBSD? FreeBSD 10.0 has a built-in FUSE, while the older versions require sysutils/fusefs-kmod.



FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE, I already have it installed. Do I need to load it in some place?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2014)

Adding

```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```
to /etc/rc.conf should make sure the kernel module gets loaded during boot.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 15, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Adding
> 
> ```
> fusefs_enable="YES"
> ...




Yes, it is enabled already too.


----------



## pixel8383 (Nov 2, 2022)

Some years later I am trying to setup the same mount. I am running FreeBSD 13.1. Should I use fusefs-CurlFtpFS or should I try to use the native FUSE? AFAIK the integrated FUSE implementation does not support an FTP remote server. Am I wrong?

What's the right way, today, to setup an FTP share as local mount?

Thank you!


----------

